# quick tips



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

the other day after sanding I took my mud tube out to blow the dust off the windows and gang boxs...shoots the dust right out


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Dont eat yellow snow


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Dont eat yellow snow


:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> :blink:


Thats a quick tip, I got your back man :thumbsup:

I cant wait to see what other quick tips show up on this thread


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Thats a quick tip, I got your back man :thumbsup:
> 
> I cant wait to see what other quick tips show up on this thread


cant wait to see what 2buck has to say


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I cant wait to see what other quick tips show up on this thread


Spray paint some type of a identifying mark on the sheep that kick really hard

(I couldn't resist)


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Spray paint some type of a identifying mark on the sheep that kick really hard
> 
> (I couldn't resist)


I knew the sheep would come out !!!:yes: was going fishing and got ya on the 2nd bite


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Always poo at work. Not only will you save money on toilet paper, but you'll also be getting paid for it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Before attempting to remove stubborn stains from a garment, always circle the stain in permanent pen, so that when you remove the garment from the washing machine you can easily locate the area of the stain and check that it has gone.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Always poo at work. Not only will you save money on toilet paper, but you'll also be getting paid for it.


With your shirt on or off:whistling2:

(catd7 memories:thumbup


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Always poo at work. Not only will you save money on toilet paper, but you'll also be getting paid for it.


and if your out of paper dont use fibafuse:nuke:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> With your shirt on or off:whistling2:
> 
> (catd7 memories:thumbup


Lmao! I thought the same thing when I typed that.
Too bad CatD7 wasn't here to appreciate that! haha.



icerock drywall said:


> and if your out of paper dont use fibafuse:nuke:


:blink: Hells no! That will itch forever!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Avoid parking tickets by leaving your window wipers turned to 
'fast wipe' whenever you leave your car parked illegally.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

dont go into the bank after you sand and spray a house...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

why dose beer go down so good after you sand all day ?
:drink::drink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> why dose beer go down so good after you sand all day ?
> :drink::drink:


That's a fact ,not a Tip:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I was told once that there are three rules in life.

#1 Don't pee uphill.
#2 Don't pee into the wind.
And Cazna already gave number three.
#3 Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

never sit on a mud box allways use a bucket for a toilet:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=m5pvaBFH4ow

its best to use a hat when running with a 10'' tool:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=m5pvaBFH4ow
> 
> its best to use a hat when running with a 10'' tool:thumbup:


Plus Moose boy is not big and strong like us Iceman:thumbup:

With his girly like arms and delicate lady like fingers, he needs pliers to tighten his wing nuts on his box:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Plus Moose boy is not big and strong like us Iceman:thumbup:
> 
> With his girly like arms and delicate lady like fingers, he needs pliers to tighten his wing nuts on his box:whistling2:


:lol: Pretty much


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Plus Moose boy is not big and strong like us Iceman:thumbup:
> 
> With his girly like arms and delicate lady like fingers, he needs pliers to tighten his wing nuts on his box:whistling2:


Hahahaha


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> and if your out of paper dont use fibafuse:nuke:


Or fibreglass insulation :w00t:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> Hahahaha


Don't encourage him! lol

You know why I use pliers!?
Because one time, years ago, I had just cleaned up my 12" box before using it. Watered it all down, scrubbed it all up, looked just like new!
So I stick it on the handle, tighten my wing nuts (by hand).
But anyways...I guess I hadn't dried off the back of the box well enough, where the handle sits on, it was still a little wet....so I tighten my wing nuts, I go to start my first long run on the ceiling and about 5-6ft into my run the box falls right on my friggen head!! 
Yes....a 12" box...full of mud...fell on my head...
Because it was a little wet...and I didn't tighten my wing nuts hard enough...
So from that day forth, I use pliers, or a wrench, or even tin snips. Whatever's laying around to just give those wing nuts and extra quarter turn!
Wait until you have a 12" box fall on your head...then we'll see who's laughing..:jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for that one PT, Might tighten my nuts with pliers to now


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Don't encourage him! lol
> 
> You know why I use pliers!?
> Because one time, years ago, I had just cleaned up my 12" box before using it. Watered it all down, scrubbed it all up, looked just like new!
> ...


Hahaha. Sorry Man but that was funny. Is that hat you wore in the video a hard hat in disguise
? I completely understand . A 12 " metal box full of mud on the head. My co worker cleaned my 10" out on my first job with it and put the gasket in backwards and I didn't notice. Need I say more...lol


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is my quick tip. Always check that the gaskets in the flat boxes are in the right way. Second tip... Don't let someone who has never seen or used one clean one and put it back together for you and then load it up with mud and run the lines on a lid.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Don't encourage him! lol
> 
> You know why I use pliers!?
> Because one time, years ago, I had just cleaned up my 12" box before using it. Watered it all down, scrubbed it all up, looked just like new!
> ...


 ouch


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Thanks for that one PT, Might tighten my nuts with pliers to now


I am going to make t 5'' knife ...on the back of the handle is going to be the shape of the wing nut to tighten my fatboy to my handle:yes:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not sure why but I need to tighten the wingnuts on my columbias with pliers as well, my TTs I didn't need to hand tight was enough but the columbias seem to loosen quickly if they aren't tightened with pliers.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You can just use the butt of a knife and tap the wingnuts tight, Then tap to loosen, Thats what i usually do.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> You can just use the butt of a knife and tap the wingnuts tight, Then tap to loosen, Thats what i usually do.


You beat me to it! That's exactly what I was going to say....I mean, you've got the knife either in your back pocket or sitting at the pump bucket stuck in the handle (to clean the face of the box off). 

Although I suppose, you could run a grinder down the hammer end of your 6" knife handle to make a little slot to tighten them with. Nah, just a couple quick taps is much better.:thumbsup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Hand tighten only on my TT. Never had a problem.


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

cazna said:


> You can just use the butt of a knife and tap the wingnuts tight, Then tap to loosen, Thats what i usually do.


This is what I've always done as well, I quit when I broke off one of the studs when I was a hundred miles from the nearest parts source.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> never sit on a mud box allways use a bucket for a toilet:blink:


 Keep that bucket...You don't throw your toilet away everytime you flush do ya? Fill the bucket half full of water before use ,then pitch your buisiness at a chosen distance...


----------



## finefinisher (Mar 16, 2013)

Can anyone help me witha small dilema i put an offset 45degree vinyl bead instead of running to get the much needed 135 degree . It setit on with a little pressure applied it with spray adheasive and mesh taped it then put a thick coat due to the sharper angle... itblooks fine toban untrained eye but imworried about stress cracks.. i dont really want to remove it scrape all the mud off and apply the correct bead what would u do if you were me


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

finefinisher said:


> Can anyone help me witha small dilema i put an offset 45degree vinyl bead instead of running to get the much needed 135 degree . It setit on with a little pressure applied it with spray adheasive and mesh taped it then put a thick coat due to the sharper angle... itblooks fine toban untrained eye but imworried about stress cracks.. i dont really want to remove it scrape all the mud off and apply the correct bead what would u do if you were me


So you choose the name finefinisher, and this is your first post eh':whistling2:

I'm not going to analyze your methods, but you took steps, or should I say you showed concern about it cracking. So sit back, cross your fingers, and hope it holds out till pay day:thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

finefinisher said:


> Can anyone help me witha small dilema i put an offset 45degree vinyl bead instead of running to get the much needed 135 degree . It setit on with a little pressure applied it with spray adheasive and mesh taped it then put a thick coat due to the sharper angle... itblooks fine toban untrained eye but imworried about stress cracks.. i dont really want to remove it scrape all the mud off and apply the correct bead what would u do if you were me


 Maybe try sticking some No Coat 450 over top of the vinyl and fan it out wide to hide the proud corner


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

finefinisher said:


> Can anyone help me witha small dilema i put an offset 45degree vinyl bead instead of running to get the much needed 135 degree . It setit on with a little pressure applied it with spray adheasive and mesh taped it then put a thick coat due to the sharper angle... itblooks fine toban untrained eye but imworried about stress cracks.. i dont really want to remove it scrape all the mud off and apply the correct bead what would u do if you were me


A thick coat of what???????

Nevermind get on the wall of shame. Now!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> Hand tighten only on my TT. Never had a problem.


true that ...:thumbup:but I am still going to make the nut knife becouse I like making tools:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Don't encourage him! lol
> 
> You know why I use pliers!?
> Because one time, years ago, I had just cleaned up my 12" box before using it. Watered it all down, scrubbed it all up, looked just like new!
> ...


Just don't tighten them too much, or you will crack the head to your box handle. I have lost 2 box handles, b/c of 2buckjr doing that.... not joking:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Too bad CatD7 wasn't here to appreciate that! haha.


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hahaha, Number 23, Do it with your shirt off :whistling2:


----------



## Irishpride84 (Jul 10, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> the other day after sanding I took my mud tube out to blow the dust off the windows and gang boxs...shoots the dust right out


Having lots of trouble with speedset whats the best way to mix it


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Irishpride84 said:


> Having lots of trouble with speedset whats the best way to mix it


 Add clean water in a clean bucket Add powder mix. 
Wipe down sides of bucket with a knife. Drill mix. always trying to go thin to just right. Going to thick and needing to add more water will create footballs or chunks. Wait 5 minutes remix. Start taping. Adding a scoop of ap never hurts but it will slow down the drytime a bit.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

moore said:


> Keep that bucket...You don't throw your toilet away everytime you flush do ya? Fill the bucket half full of water before use ,then pitch your buisiness at a chosen distance...


I thought that was what Wal Mart bags were for, LINERS.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Toolnut said:


> I thought that was what Wal Mart bags were for, LINERS.


I like the liners:thumbsup: you dont want to spash:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Toolnut said:


> I thought that was what Wal Mart bags were for, LINERS.


 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

When the HOs father in law breaks through the plastic and comes in 20 minutes after you just sprayed and backrolled a ceiling. Then proceeds to tell you how he has been a contrator for 40 years and knows everything about painting. Make sure you reply well if you know anything about painting you would know not to stare at wet paint. LOL I packed my **** up and left. Ho thinks i am going to complete the job. I already texted him and said maybe your father in law is availible.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

never use light mud


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

Smoke weed in pipe. joints make you smell.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

keep video cam hidden when near big b


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

do not start a mesh versus paper thread


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

wash hands before u scratch yourself


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Because one time, years ago


how old are you Brian ?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Don't encourage him! lol
> 
> You know why I use pliers!?
> Because one time, years ago, I had just cleaned up my 12" box before using it. Watered it all down, scrubbed it all up, looked just like new!
> ...


holy cow big B, I have lock washers on my box works good


----------

